# How many people do you think secretly like you?



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Ever wondered if anybody has a crush on you? How many people do you think secretly like you?


----------



## Strikn (Jul 8, 2015)

Considering the amount of people I socialize with my guess would be 0


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

Yeah, likely 0.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I think 0.5 secret like me.

Half a person secretly likes me... :yay


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Maybe one or two.
The kid in the phone store next to the one I work at (at least he hit on me when drunk, and he giggles a lot) and maybe one of the security guards.. Or maybe he's just generally giggly.


----------



## indielife (Jun 17, 2015)

MAYBE one, before SAD got the better of me. Right now? Almost certainly zero considering that I almost don't socialize at all.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

xxDark Horse said:


> I think 0.5 secret like me.
> 
> Half a person secretly likes me... :yay


Well you stole my joke. I was going to write 0.3 though.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

0.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah, this would require putting myself out there and socializing, which I haven't done in a little over six years now (oyyy).

In my more 'social' days, it would have easily been OVER 9,000~


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Checkout chick at supermarket. I don't think she realises I'm probably about twice her age.


----------



## indielife (Jun 17, 2015)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Checkout chick at supermarket. I don't think she realises I'm probably about twice her age.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

indielife said:


>


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

I've had a classmate from my old school tell me that two guys in our class liked me, but I wasn't attracted to them and they would probably have been considered at the bottom of the social ladder too. 
Now it seems most people in my age group are getting in relationships, so I highly doubt there is anyone, unless it's someone else that would be considered generally unattractive/nerdy/etc, but I must be highly unattractive myself because of my inability to socialize. I resemble more of a ghost that's existence doesn't get acknowledged unless spoken to, nowadays.


----------



## hmnut (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm in my late 30s, I have yet to figure out how to tell if someone likes me. If they don't say the words "I like you" or some variation of that, I have no way of knowing.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

This isn't something I sit and daydream about.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I doubt anybody. I'd never know anyways. I have zero ability to read social cues.


----------



## Boby89 (Nov 28, 2015)

Right now, probably nobody. In fact I don't have any contact with any girl in irl.


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

secretly? none
dudes generally aren't too discreet about this stuff and i don't assume otherwise


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Touka said:


> secretly? none
> *dudes generally aren't too discreet about this stuff *and i don't assume otherwise


Really? You haven't learned from this site at least that there are tons of guys who are too afraid to talk to their crushes. Even of no SA guys, they're often scared.


----------



## Swanhild (Nov 26, 2012)

0 of course.


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)

0. And I'm being generous.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Pfffft like 0, duh


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

I pretty sure zero but if anyone out there secretly has a crush on me do let me know. It would help me delude myself into thinking I'm popular.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

No one.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Like me? 0

Hate me? Well, I don't like to brag, but... it's a lot.:cig


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Maybe one or two. But its hard to be certain unless I asked them.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I know a few have the hots for me, not sure if it would be considered a crush though. They probably have the hots for lots of people. 

Anyways, the ones that like me, I never like. And vice versa.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

2 They're both drive thru girls.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I always find out who's crushing on me because they tell someone and the person they told tells me. It's nice that someone likes me enough that have a crush on me, but unfortunately I wish it was from someone I'm attracted to.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

None.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

Touka said:


> dudes generally aren't too discreet about this stuff and i don't assume otherwise


You keep telling yourself that.


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

Zilch.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

I have a crush on myself.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

There's not much to like


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Absolutely no one, no one at all. I don't even like me.


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

a harem of cute girls and guys would be sweet *goes off to dreamy land...


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

Quiet people are easy for others to project their fantasies onto, so I don't know, I suppose it's possible that some chick somewhere thinks that quiet, tall, long haired me actually loves the classics and writes poetry in my spare time or something like that. Then again, that illusion is probably broken the moment I open my mouth, and they find out I swear like a sailor and can't formulate an intelligent thought into words to save my life.


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

This thread topic may have mattered at one point... but not since I met her online 0


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

only a couple I know about but they're deluded.


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Really? You haven't learned from this site at least that there are tons of guys who are too afraid to talk to their crushes. Even of no SA guys, they're often scared.


I'm talking abut non-sas guys who I'm already friends with lol


----------



## gumballhead (Jun 8, 2011)

A couple of the old ladies I see every day at work have told me they would be all over me if they were younger. Doesn't do me any good, though. So I voted 1 or 2. I can't read minds, so maybe other people do too.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I caught girls staring at me before. Not sure what that means though.


----------



## Buttered Toast (Aug 22, 2015)

Very few~!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

No one......


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

visualkeirockstar said:


> I caught girls staring at me before. Not sure what that means though.


your zipper was opened.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Sigh, hell if I know. Wouldn't be a secret if I knew for sure, would it? 

A few I guess.


I catch girls glancing at me if I look decent enough, but that's physical attraction to my body, strangers don't count.


I voted 5 or more, most of them are young girls or older women at work, I've no interest in getting to know either aside from friendship. The compliments on my appearance and the blushing makes it awkward but it's not like I never acted foolish around girls I deemed attractive. Way I see it, as long as I'm amicable yet don't give false hope, no worries. If only I was younger, older, or didn't have SA 'round girls my age, ah well. It's flattering I guess cause as an average guy with SA, you feel invisible, but being told you're not so invisible after all makes me feel like I did improve this year, even if I don't feel it. I might not be popular yet I'm not hated, so I think, and I'm cool with that. I try to be friends with everyone yet would be fine with just a handful of loyal friends, like most people. I've grown tired of the mind games though, if a girl wants me, I prefer to talk a lot first, I consider that a two way street, if I'm initiating literally all the chats after awhile still, then it often feels I'm not welcomed to chat or perhaps we don't have much in common to discuss.


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

Zero.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

None.

The really stupid thing is, I get (romantic) crushes on guys (and platonic crushes on girls) all the time.

I keep it to myself. It will never be returned.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

i'd say 5/7 people like me

apologies for the dank meme

in reality, i suspect 1-2 people might have/recently had a crush of sorts on me that they'd prefer me not having knowledge of.  one of them i suspect might have *had *a crush on me, but it died down a while ago.

there was also this one girl in biology class last year who i caught staring at me an unusually often. everytime i'd look at her, she'd look away. idk what that was about.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Not sure.

I've noticed that a guy that I used to work at the same place as has showed interest in me. Still if I see him at the grocery store or whatever he'll stare at me and almost follow me around. Kind of awkward for me and it feels weird that he does it when I'm with my boyfriend.

So, I voted 1 or 2. Not sure if it is a crush though or if it's just attraction. Don't really get why someone would have a crush on me when there are so many pretty girls out there.
Someone giving me attention doesn't happen very often. Before this guy it was my boyfriend. I always expect guys who gives me attention to be trying to trick me or that it's a result of a bet with his friends.


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

tehuti88 said:


> None.
> 
> The really stupid thing is, I get (romantic) crushes on guys (and platonic crushes on girls) all the time.
> 
> I keep it to myself. It will never be returned.


I don't think this is stupid at all.
I'm the opposite. I get platonic crushes on guys, and romantic crushes on girls.


----------



## tcv (Mar 2, 2010)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Really? You haven't learned from this site at least that there are tons of guys who are too afraid to talk to their crushes. Even of no SA guys, they're often scared.


Yeah but guys with SA are completely off their radar lol. Doesn't even enter their contemplation as potential mates.


----------



## Akuba (Oct 17, 2014)

Maybe 1 or 2 girls at my community college secretly like me.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

A lot more than I think.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

No one, i'm ugly and I never put myself out there to be liked. I never talk to women irl, they scare me. I go mute.


Online it's different.


----------



## Silere (Oct 19, 2014)

I'd be very surprised if anyone did now, but I can't rule it out because people have liked me in the past who I had no idea liked me until I was either told or asked out. One of them used to write about me in her diary. So you just don't know. I'd guess at no one now though, things are bit different.


----------



## absreim (Jun 19, 2012)

If this poll is meant to span one's entire lifetime, realistically the answer has to be over 5 for just about everyone.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

No one has ever had a crush on me ever and i nothing about boys and i'm super butthurt about it and i think i need to take my frustration out on people here


----------



## ToeSnails (Jul 23, 2013)

*eyebrow wiggles @ravens*


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

3


----------



## Tomcat123 (Sep 30, 2015)

In the past I knew of a couple, and I am bad at telling stuff like that so probably a couple more, but at the moment definitely none.


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

im horrible at realizing if people like me . they have to make it really obvious. my social skills and reading people ability isnt the greatest . ive had exgirlfriends who would tell me " this person wants you" and id be like no way. then i go try to see whats up and what do you know. they did want me. 

i think lots of people have crushes on me.


----------



## Owl Eyes (May 23, 2011)

Only 8,873 :/
Too bad it wasn't over 9000, guess I'm a loser.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

^You look attractive in your avatar, some girls probably like you if you are around any.


----------



## ND 123 (Jan 10, 2016)

I have some fame so that comes with it. None of them like me because they actually know me.


----------



## MisoGirl (Sep 3, 2015)

Maybe 1 but I seriously doubt any...


----------



## yurt (Mar 23, 2015)

In real life, 5 or more.. And I've crushed on way more than 5. I have a crush on a few ppl on here, but they shall never know!!!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Unless they outright say it, in real life none.

On here, maybe one person.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

No one, lmao I don't know if this is a trick question or what but I only know...no one, zero, I'm sure.

I don't put myself out there enough right now to even be dating. There's an SAS member that I've met up with but that's not a secret crush and that's going nowhere, fast, anyways. 


So ixnay on the ecretsay uschcray ingthay.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I avoid people and situations too much to be noticed by anyone let alone them have interest. I'm pretty much a random dog stroking, cat baby talking ghost at this point.

Which is a nice way of say I'm a weirdo.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

maybe a few have throughout my life, at the moment? No more than 1 if that


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

I don't really have much interaction with women my age, so I'm not sure it's possible. Even if someone felt this way, it wouldn't make a difference to me.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

I kinda thought a new guy at school did in 8th grade. Idk why. I think he was just the kinda person who stares at everyone tbh. Not that it matters since i didn't like him and he's engaged now, lol. But apart from him...no one.


----------



## hereandthere (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm gonna go way out on a limb and say... Gee... No one? lol But I'm not here to be Mr. Popular, so it looks like I came to the right place, eh? :grin2:

Time for babbling... This is the interesting thing about crushes. They're called "crushes" for a reason -- you've got 2 out of 3 odds of being crushed. You can say nothing and feel crushed in silence. You can say something and feel crushed by rejection. Or you can say something and maybe, just maybe, find your love requited. Most of us would probably find ourselves unwilling to take those odds, right? But really, 1 in 3 isn't bad. Think of the lottery or Vegas. Both would be out of business if they gave us 1 in 3. So, maybe the odds are in our favor. Maybe it's worth taking a chance. Just a thought.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

If a girl likes me, I usually can't tell. 

There's been several girls where i'm thinking hmm does she like me? But then I see her talking with other guys the same way so i'm like oh... =(

Women are weird man


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

I luv u dark horse.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

No one. I can't even get chicks to look at me on the street.


----------



## nordision (Jun 22, 2015)

No one I'm a disaster no one would like such a disaster like me.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I think a girl at work likes me. So maybe there is one person. She is 21 years old by every definition of that age though. She's not really 'relationship material' (for me) and casual flings don't interest me. So I'll just let her continue saying things to boost my confidence. Today I was told that I'm the 'funniest person she's ever met'. Which SHOULD be a common feeling for everybody, but she's the first in a loooong time to actually say it.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Possibly 1 but eh, I am not sure. Maybe it's actually no one.


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

None

Sent from my LG-D415 using Tapatalk


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

None. This girl at the new building I work at keeps turning her head and staring at me whenever I'm around, but I'm thinking she's just trying to figure out who the new guy is.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

I live a pretty isolated life so I doubt there's anyone IRL or online that would "secretly" like me.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

xxDark Horse said:


> Ever wondered if anybody has a crush on you?


 :lol

No.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

I have no idea 0 i guess


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

I wish somebody would secretly shoot me in the head with a silenced sniper rifle.


----------



## InFlames (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm about the most clueless person when a girl likes me. It's happened like 4 times where after knowing her for a bit she gets a little drunk and spills her guts saying she really likes me. 

But alas there is no happy ending here as the girls were all unattractive to me. I did find out that the girl I had a crush in in high school actually liked me. I can't think about that one it hurts too much.


----------



## NoDak81 (Oct 26, 2015)

None, unless it's a coworker.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Girls don't really ever like me in a romantic or sexual sense. I think at best I'm seen as that nice male friend but never good enough to be a boyfriend :lol 

In terms of looks I know no girl will ever like me that way. That is just wishful thinking. 

So I'd add myself to countless people in this thread saying no one secretly likes me. I get why, I'm not attractive and don't really have the kind of personality to draw women into me in any romantic or sexual sense.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

No one I hope. Don't want them to get the impression that I'm boyfriend material.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

A round number, geometrically.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

If I was a famous rock star. It'll be an easy 50k.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

OVER 9000!







multiplied by 0


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I tend to be the type girls find attractive. That is, a cat.

Cute, cuddly, fluffy, playful, and a total *******. But I'll let you scratch behind my ears and rub my belly. So it's not like there isn't an upside.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I'm a Tom Brady of dating. A 6th round draft steal 

At least I think I am, only time will tell.


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

No one, of course I can't understand why anyone would like me. Secretly or not. lol


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Probably zero by now.


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

None now I think there's been a few over the years sadly I had no interest in them.


----------



## Aloof Sensualist (Feb 8, 2016)

0, but who knows. That perception may just be due to the fact that I don't really socialize with anyone.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I have a low self-esteem, but maybe one person secretly likes me?


----------



## Xtreme2damax (Feb 20, 2016)

At least a few or more times now, probably more if I got out more. I was even flirted with and checked out by an IPRT practitioner a few years back.

It's amazing what you discover when you address negative thinking and open your mind up. My SA and constant negativity was blinding i.e. no one likes me or finds me attractive. After that practitioner took interest in me and flirted it was a real eye opener. Since then I've learned to discern actions and body language to gauge someone's attraction/interest in me. Had one women I knew from HS stare at me for what must have been minutes. She started glancing at me & looking away if I looked towards her. Then she just stared at me the rest of the time until I left. I was watching her from the corner of my eye. It was flattering but in a creepy kind of way.

It goes to show attraction is more deep than just looks and money. Although I admit it would fizzle out the moment I attempted to talk to them.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I doubt it's ever been than many.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

0


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Maybe a few, but probably my imagination.


----------



## lovetrance (Jan 25, 2016)

0 as far as I know, and don't really have too much of a reason to think otherwise. It would boost my confidence immeasurably if a female ever gave me some sort of compliment or hinted at being attracted to me. All that being said, I really don't have a life outside of work and as such am not really around any girls in the first place 99% of the time. 

I have been told numerous times that I look angry/give off a creepy or off-putting vibe due to my facial expression when I am in public or in thought/uncomfortable, so that probably doesn't help any.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

1,987,765


----------



## theotherone (Sep 1, 2015)

0. Lol except my hubby. I'm just normal aren't I. Well 1 guy knew me and crap that was for like a decade so I mean that's actually a very long untold story but...

Ya in my life Idk. .. some guy called me cute on the street... ya I have a nice face. Or nice person I used to be shy. So that could be it. No one ever asked me out to my face but some guy in class told his friend he wanted to ask me out. He was a loner too I suppose. First off I am just annoyingly good with God. Second... I would always reject had I still been single... cause

*I'm not one to feel normal. If i'm with someone they have to understand how damn weird I am. my guys the only human on earth I see able to*


----------



## theotherone (Sep 1, 2015)

xxDark Horse said:


> If a girl likes me, I usually can't tell.
> 
> There's been several girls where i'm thinking hmm does she like me? But then I see her talking with other guys the same way so i'm like oh... =(
> 
> Women are weird man


Just ask them out you're not bad looking and seem normal


----------



## theotherone (Sep 1, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> No one has ever had a crush on me ever and i nothing about boys and i'm super butthurt about it and i think i need to take my frustration out on people here


But you're so cute if I was a guy I'd be like this chick is amazin


----------



## CoffeeGuy (Sep 23, 2013)

None. Single women avoid and show interest in me like I have the plague, and the group of women that do like to talk and hang out with me are all married or in serious relationships.


----------



## Cil (Jan 13, 2016)

Can I have a crush on myself?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> 0


Hrm. All the guys tell you? :wink2:


----------



## Cil (Jan 13, 2016)

ravens said:


> I doubt it's ever been than many.


Omg I knew others from Tennessee had to have access to the internet. I'm not alone after all!!!


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

1 can kinda tolerate me.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 2, 2013)

A couple of weeks ago, someone might have had a crush on me. I ruined that. And that's probably a good thing....


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

theotherone said:


> But you're so cute if I was a guy I'd be like this chick is amazin


So that mean you're a lesbian.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

visualkeirockstar said:


> So that mean you're a lesbian.


... Why are you so obsessed with lesbians?


----------



## theotherone (Sep 1, 2015)

visualkeirockstar said:


> So that mean you're a lesbian.


Actually I'm straight. Lol just weird cuz i compliment others perhaps. I think girls are pretty no girl crushes no fuzzy feeling in my body not lusting over them haha.

She's just so funny nice and smart I can't see why guys don't give her the chance she deserves actually.


----------



## theotherone (Sep 1, 2015)

Ai said:


> ... Why are you so obsessed with lesbians?


Hey most guys r at some point haha.


----------



## Bigmo (May 28, 2013)

I don't know


----------



## bbarn (Dec 22, 2007)

i knew someone did before when i used to live in a town but now that i've relocated to another place, i don't think anybody


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Lol. No one obviously.


----------



## Pips (Feb 19, 2016)

Do polls here allow multiple choices..?

Even though I'm straight, I had 3 males and 2 females crush on me before. Of which 1 guy and 1 girl confessed to me online while the rest are in real life. But all of this was so long ago..


Edit: Woops. Secretly like.. I thought this was confessions. ._. Sorry for misreading.
In that case, I know no one that secretly likes me.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Elov said:


> Lol. No one obviously.


Your boyfriend doesn't like you?!

=O


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

xxDark Horse said:


> Your boyfriend doesn't like you?!
> 
> =O


The title says "how many people do you think *secretly* like you" My boyfriend liking me isn't a secret! Or at least I hope not. >.>


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

There's probably been some girls in the past who have secretly liked me without me even knowing it. You can't always tell who has a crush on you because not everybody is going to make it obvious, they may be the shy and quiet types.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Secretly ? All of them. But it is a very well kept damn secret.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## LERZZZ (Aug 21, 2013)

definitely OVER over 9000... they ALL like me 

ya know jus stuntin like my mama


----------



## LERZZZ (Aug 21, 2013)

sajs said:


> Secretly ? All of them. But it is a very well kept damn secret.


:clap


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

LERZZZ said:


> :clap


Thank you ... thank you very much.

?


----------



## LERZZZ (Aug 21, 2013)

sajs said:


> Thank you ... thank you very much.
> 
> ?


Just thought it was funny. Or not. It's okay.

Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

LERZZZ said:


> Just thought it was funny. Or not. It's okay.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk


I know. That's why I said "thank you ... thank you very much" the "?" was for me not for you, if you know what I mean.


----------



## LERZZZ (Aug 21, 2013)

sajs said:


> I know. That's why I said "thank you ... thank you very much" the "?" was for me not for you, if you know what I mean.


Lol okay that makes sense. 

Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

LERZZZ said:


> definitely OVER over 9000... they ALL like me
> 
> ya know jus stuntin like my mama


Are you famous in real life or something? You don't have to answer that question... lol

Like i'm sure Leonardo Dicaprio is secretly liked by thousands of girls worldwide, especially his younger self.

I guess that's the perks of being wildly famous, you definitely have no problem getting people to like you =p


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Probably none? Not sure haha.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

xxDark Horse said:


> Are you famous in real life or something? You don't have to answer that question... lol
> 
> Like i'm sure Leonardo Dicaprio is secretly liked by thousands of girls worldwide, especially his younger self.
> 
> I guess that's the perks of being wildly famous, you definitely have no problem getting people to like you =p


I reckon its gotta be in the hundreds of thousands.


----------



## MsVaslovik (Apr 17, 2016)

I never thought about this before seeing this post. Well, there are men after me at work, but all they want is sex, and I'm asexual so that's not happening. As for crushes I'm pretty sure none of them are coming from there, they are about one thing and one thing only. With regard to the women I really can't say at all. I'm on superficially pleasant terms with most of them, and there are a couple of them that I can talk to but would not want to live with. There is no one at work I could have a friendship with outside work. None of them are open to that at all.


----------



## LERZZZ (Aug 21, 2013)

xxDark Horse said:


> Are you famous in real life or something? You don't have to answer that question... lol
> 
> Like i'm sure Leonardo Dicaprio is secretly liked by thousands of girls worldwide, especially his younger self.
> 
> I guess that's the perks of being wildly famous, you definitely have no problem getting people to like you =p


Yes I'm terribly famous. It's a curse, really.

Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk


----------



## heher11 (Apr 17, 2016)

Absolutely zero


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I doubt anyone has a crush on me.. especially now that I'm married. I've had people hit on me but it was just a very fleeting thing and I'm sure the people that have flirted with me, flirt with everyone.


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

I hope there is someone attractive who secretly likes me, who will eventually tell me she likes me, or maybe I will ask her by some random miracle and she'll tell me...
I was in a wal-mart once and one of these two identical twin looking girls looked at me and just stared, seemed positive enough so may have been interested in me, but my anxiety was still too bad at the time, and I wasn't sure if they were legal age or not yet...


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Like me currently? Probably zero. I'm a bit of recluse as of late.

Through the years? Maybe 3 or 4. Not many, lol.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I'm sure there's been a few but either I really had no idea or I was too scared to go talk to her.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I dunno. Either 1-4, or zero depending on how pessimistic I'm feeling in the moment. I don't socialise much at all so there is a good chance of it being zero. Though maybe I catch the eye of someone during my time out of the house at work or gym or school. 

That's all irrelevant anyway. I don't give a **** if you secretly like me, if I won't find out. A secret crush on me is no use to me.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

Ntln said:


> Quiet people are easy for others to project their fantasies onto, so I don't know, I suppose it's possible that some chick somewhere thinks that quiet, tall, long haired me actually loves the classics and writes poetry in my spare time or something like that. Then again, that illusion is probably broken the moment I open my mouth, and they find out I swear like a sailor and can't formulate an intelligent thought into words to save my life.


Eh, I don't know what I was thinking back then. I think it's conceivable a few girls here and there might have secretly liked me in high school, but as of now, it's definitely no one. I don't even talk to anyone outside of a couple of online friends, so no one would even have the chance to like me.


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

depends on how deep the kind of "like" you're talking about goes. I have 3 people who know me well who like me (not a secret), and few more who just hit on me time to time probably just because they are attracted to me.


----------

